# Question.... 10kg at 20 Weeks!! 😂😬🐶



## jd_5497 (Nov 16, 2020)

Hey,

myself and partner have a lovely Cockapoo puppy! Amazing dog and love him to pieces... but just looking for a bit of guidance!

At 19/20 weeks he has just peaked at 10kg. There’s no fat on him, can see and feel his ribs easily and when we shower him he looks lean as anything!

Every site I’ve looked at puts the top end of weight at his age at around 5/6KG... so we are a little baffled as to just how big he is going to come!

any previous experience and guidance would be greatly appreciated! 😂


----------



## TA-92x (Aug 13, 2021)

Hiya 
Not sure if you are still active or not but just came across this as just had my pup weighed who is bang on 10kg at 20 weeks. Was wondering how much your pup now weighs?


----------



## mallows (Nov 8, 2021)

by the looks i think his size is equal to his weight.


----------



## Dolly2711 (Oct 2, 2021)

I have a 9 week old boy Tyson a he is already 6kg...massive compared to his brother at 3.6 kg


----------

